# Interesting Site



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

I`ve come across a very interesting site that is devoted to Chamber Music. Its a very complete list of composers and their works. There might be some names missing, but it is fun to browse. Quartetfore


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Does the site have a name?


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

OUCH! I did omit. Its HTTP://WWW.EARSENSE. ORG


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's the correct link: 
www.earsense.org

Thanks for posting this site. I looked up Frank Martin & got a list of his chamber works - I didn't know he wrote so many (& doubtless there are many more, these are just the prominent ones?). I'll come back to this site in future, when I want to get more info like this...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Got it bookmarked. Thanks.


----------

